# Surrogacy



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am a trainee journalist and I am currently working on a project aboutsurrogacy in the UK. It would be great if I could have a short interviewwith people that are in the process of looking for a surrogate or havealready used that route. We could have a short discussion about the meritsof surrogacy as well as the problems they had to face.With respect,Sotiris KanarisE: [email protected]M:07593019038


----------

